# VGOD Pro 200 Kit



## KarlDP (21/6/18)

Hi all

Is any of our vendors going to maybe bring in this VGOD Pro 200 Kit?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack Klinesman (14/7/18)

Yip it is available from Vape King.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

